# Jam in Halifax?



## jimd (Oct 8, 2006)

Hey guys,

Found this forum earlier today and had a great time reading -- nice to see something for us Canadians!

I've been playing for a couple of years in my basement and would like to start playing with some other people. I'm into BLS, Ozzy, Nickelback, Godsmack, AC/DC, Classic Rock -- basically anything that has a good beat and doesn't put me to sleep:rockon2: 

If there's anyone around the Halifax area that doesn't mind a 39 year old hanging around let me know.

I have a Les Paul Zakk Wylde Bullseye (epi), Jackson, Squire Strat, Kramer, Variax 600, Yamaha Acoustic, a few Boss pedals, POD XT Live, GNX4, GT-8 and a JCM 800 Head (Still looking for my 1960A Cab).

Jim


----------

